# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Mjegulltí

## drini_në_TR

*Mjegulltí*

Dhe janë dallgë
ndjenjat e saj
símoti gurrgullojnë
dhe mjegull
më përshkrojnë
mbesin mbi vetë.

Pak milje larg
oqeanit Paqësorë
zhurmën si jehonë
ja dëgjoj
e di që detin e saj
shumë e dashuroj.

Dhe sdí
sekur mjegulla
do mbaroj
por prapse prap
për dallgët e mëdhá
dhe të vegjël mendoj.

Ah,
ndjenjat e saj janë
si retë e qiellit
të ndryshëm
si dallgët e detit
nën mjegull e di se më dashurojnë

Dhe veç dritë
po dua të shoh diellin
dhe veç det dhe shi
kur të vdes do shoh
ndjenjat do më tretin
si rrëkeja e lumit në fund të detit.

Veçse jam gjallë
dallgët e detit 
atë më kujtojnë
i pres krahapur
asaj po i them
ashtusí ti ndjej tmí përshkroj.

11 Gusht, 2003.

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Dëshirë*

Netë
që mbesin në mëndje
po don të fluturosh me retë
të shkasësh
tek yjet si në ëndërr

Dëshirë
që po don t'i shpreh
ndjenjat kësaj bote
uron
fillimin kurrë mos përfundoftë

Fluturim
tek retë që kalojnë hënën
përhapen ashtusí formohen
kalímthi
ta shikoj atë se ç'bënë

Pafundsí
në brëndësinë e kësaj bote
pakuptimsí shkitëse
i vjedhur
për të mendonë.

Shtëpí
të gjetura kërkon
gjen të pakryera
në banimin
një botë të tërë zbulonë.

20 Gusht, 2003

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Pjatë me Gjarpërinjë*

Frikën
që bëri paragjykimi
s'ka pse ta luftosh
ajo s'është çka të shqetësoj

Paragjykimi
është çka duhet të kafshosh
lëre ta marrësh mbrapsht
dhe të ndjesh frikën të kaloj

Çështja
t'i lëshosh apo jo muskujt e lodhur
përgjigjet vetë
nga trupi i ndrojtur

Haje
dhe sille këtu paragjykimin
haje
dhe përtype këtu gjarpërimin

Haje
mos u frigó
haje
mos u mendó

Ëmbëlsinë e kthimit
zjarrin e plotësimit
po zbulon të panjohurën
në saj të vetbesimit

Vallëzoni sonte gjarpërinj
shtojani vetes ëmbëlsinë
gëzohem që po ju há nga fundi
se kokën tuaj do shijoj më së shumti.

p.s. lufta kundër Edrës.
22 Gusht, 2003, Las Vegas

----------


## xxxl

> _Postuar më parë nga drini_në_L.A._ 
> *Mjegulltí
> 
> Dhe janë dallgë
> ndjenjat e saj
> símoti gurrgullojnë
> dhe mjegull
> më përshkrojnë
> mbesin mbi vetë.
> ...


sapo me dhe nje ide te bukur faleminderit

----------


## drini_në_TR

xxxl ma tregó kur ta mbarosh si pikturë  :ngerdheshje: 

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

*Më duhesh ti*

Më fal afshin tënd
sonte
qetësinë unë e gjej
kur pranë të shtrëngoj.

Sadó të flas me muret
çasteve
mendime, ndjenja, fjalë sipërfaqsore
ti për mua i çel lulet stinore.

Më duhesh ti sonte
yjnore
dritën që fsheh me natyrën femërore
po vdes ta shkrep yllin tënd ksaj ore.

Symbyllur fluturojmë gjithëbotën
sonte
shkëmbinj malesh, lëndina livadhesh
eja sonte e përgjithmonë mbretëreshë e ksaj bote.

Ta shoh bukurinë tënde afërditëse*
në agim
më thuaj se ma plotëson dëshirën
trupin tënd ngjitur, ma jep dashurinë.

Syri që pe syrin që shikon
botë
a thu se po e zotëron
mohushmërinë që kaqshumë të përvetëson.

Largohesh sapo i ëmbëlsuar të dorëzohem
më duhesh ti sonte
a thu se më dëgjon,
apo sa më larg, aq më shumë kjo ndjenjë të kërkon...

...çelsja e luleve stinore
era që fryn gjethet vjeshtore
fryma e gjallesës pyjore
netve dhe ditve vjetore.

28 Gusht, 2003.
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
[*]në të dy kuptimet njëkohësisht 1)afërditëse, bukuri si e afërditës dmth zonjës së bukurisë, 2)afërditës, rruzulli i Afërditës shihet herët në mëngjes, në agim, pra pranë ditës.

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Po i Fryja Qirinjve*

Natën,
kur errësira të mbulonë
po çlirohesha.

Nën dritë të zbehtë
të kuqerremtë dhe të fshehtë
mendimet po rizbuloja.

Soji dhomave
mure që rrethojnë pirgje të endura
po i fryja qirinjve.

Njënganjë
duke i gjykuar për ti dhënë verdiktin
kë qirí do shpëtoja.

Vullneti
zotëron frymën që përpinë shkëndinë
në dhomën ku të keqen tha se do bëj.

Dhe lash drita të zbehta
ta ndriçojnë akoma natën
për to dikush tha më parë se patën lindur Zanën.

2 Shtator, 2003.

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Kur kapesh me veten*

Ah i mjeri unë
brengosem 
dhe për çfarë?

Vë duart në fytyrë
si një fëmijë i vogël
duke mallkuar kohën, dhe për çka?!

Për njërëz që vetja mbret u duket
këmba pakëz në tokë kurr si duket
i jep një dorë për ndihmë dhe i gjithë krahu të zhduket.

Dhe çmë ngeli?
Ti besosh të gjithve është mëkat,
se prej besës kapem me veten gjithë inat.

3 Shtator, 2003

p.s. Fjalët e mija gjithë metaforë... yjneshën e kam mirë  :buzeqeshje:  Thjeshtë kjo poezi është _"Për njerëz që vetja mbret u duket..."
...më mirë kështu  _

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Ah!*

Dhe nëse do qaja tani
askush sdo mi fshinte lotët
pse të qaj atherë?
dashuria që ndjej
kujtoja
të jesh i pastër në shpirt
çfarë do jepje
vajza që deshe, 
ah!

Dhe nëse mbyllem në vetvete
dhimbjes do i shpëtoja
pse atherë ta mohoj fatin?
brengimi që ndjej
më thotë
ta jetoj si mështë dhënë
çfarë do përjetoja
jetën që dua
ah!

Dhe nëse sndjej më fjalë për të thënë
askush si lexon gjithësesi
pse atherë ti shpreh?
izolimin që ndjej
dëshiroja
asaj ti flisja ndjenjat sot
tja kalomin bashkë përgjithmonë
ti thoja...,
ah!

6 shtator, 2003

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Sikur gjithë njëzit tishin të pasur*

Sikur gjithë njërzit
të kishin lekë
endacaku 
në fund të rrugës
një vënd do kish
ku të shkonte për të fjetë.

Sikur gjithë njërzit
ta kishin një pasurí
gëzim
në duart e të shumtëve
më pak vuajtje
më shumë mundësí.

Do ndodhte që gjithë njërzit
ta ndanin pasurinë
si në komunizëm
një sistem kapitalist
njërzit sdo mërziteshin
se tbabzitur për të përfituar
prap do kish.

Dhe nëse njërzit e botës
lekë do kishin në duar
lirinë do ishin duke shijuar
vujtjen duke shuar
megjithëse
fati e do
që edhe të pasur njërzit
në vujtje shpesh kanë përfunduar.

6 shtator, 2003.

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Takova Danten tek mu kujtua*

[list=1][*]Pash Danten sot,
mbase ish një tjetër...
duke menduar sot,
mu kujtua Beatriçja...
mëndjes i thash sot,
a do e kish kaluar Dantja ferrin
nëse në tokë do e kish Beatriçen sot?...

Ah moj Beatriçe,
veç më bëj një zë...
kur Dantja kaloj tmerrin
ti çi pate thënë?...
yjnesh që prehesh tek qielli,
Dantes çi pate bërë?...
Me tndigju duhet edhe unë tkaloj ferrin?!

Dante shoku im
si të trajtonte ajo?...
u bëre një trim
kalove tmerrin për tek ajo...
këmba stu dridh
tek hypje në purgator...,
që tdi duhet edhe unë tkaloj shtegun tim?

6 shtator, 2003
[*]Eca një natë të mistershme sonte
pranë dhimbjes me aheng...
u rrita shumë sonte
tek gjeta pjesë në kët zemër,
kur atë nuk donte ta shikonte...
se ish e vërtetë
ajo po më ndizte ferrin mbi dhé sonte...

Nëse Beatriçja do ish si çdo vajzë në tokë...,
a do e ngjisje malin për në yjní?
Dante mik i shtrenjt dhe kohëplotë,
mos më thuaj se ish thjeshtë ëndërrimi yt...
se një kryevepër lindi udhëtimi jot,
dhe mbí dhé ferrin që përshkrove ndjej tani...
por një vajzë si Beatriçja nuk e shoh dot...

Dante më kallzo çtë bëj,
edhe unë dua të shkoj në qiell...
por pa Beatriçen time si do më vej?
kalove gremina, kalove zjarr
ngjite malin, fluturove mbi re...
a mund ti kaloj edhe unë
pa një yjnesh që të më presi atje?

7 shtator, 2003
[*]Në mungesë të Beatriçes
shkrimin pate gjënë tënde më të shtrenjtë
ndërsa unë sot pash prej ëndërrës
njërzit moskokçarës dhe mëndjelehtë
që kuptimin sja gjejnë dot gjuhës...
ndërsa i shoh të vetmallkuar kush janë krejtë
qëkur nuk e ndjejnë dashurinë që ju dhurua 

Nuk qe Beatriçja
por dashuria jote ish shpëtimi...
Beatriçja kish vdekur
por në ëndrrën tënde e zgjonte trimin...
tja merrte rrugës së përpjetës
qëkur pasí vuajti gjeti çlirimin,
ish për vajzën, ish për dashurinë e përjetës...

Dhe është shpirti i vetmi që mbizotëron
në jetë shumë vajza do kalosh
tek do gjesh atë që kërkon,
yjnesh e vërtetë në shpirt do jetë...
dhe nëse të shtatat si plotëson
dashurinë tënde mos i jep,
është më mirë kur e mbron sesá keqdhuron...

9 shtator, 2003
[/list=1]

*post script.* Kjo poezi lidhet me "Komedinë Yjnore" të Dante Aligherit, por sikur t'i flisja Dantes përsëdrejti, pasi autori është personazhi kryesor në kryevepër. Në fund unë i lidh "ëndrat" që bënë udhëtimin e Dantes, me realitetin që jetoj, ose të paktën, me realitetin tim  :buzeqeshje: . Duke i besuar pastërtisë shpirtërore të Dantes, u mundova të nxjerrë konluzjonet e mija  :buzeqeshje: .

Shtatë rrokëshe, për shtatë mëkatet në purgator, për të treguar njerzimin që s'është shenjtor. Tre ditë të ndryshme, me nga tre strofa, për t'i rënë të vërtetës në shinjestër. 

Nëntë strofa, për nëntë dhomat e ferrit, për nëntë retë e qiellit, ose për nëntë rrethat e parajesës, dhe për nëntë rruzujt rreth diellit.

Drini.

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Bar, Vajzë, dhe Shtrat*

Eci në dhomë
mure të kuqe rreth qirinjve me re tymi
dhe qëndron.

Ajo tek vallëzon
mbi gjunjve tmi mledhaton faqet
më gëzon.

I vë ca këngë
të bëra apostafat për ti kyçur dyert
ajo smë lëshon.

Dhe skisha paramenduar gjë sonte
dashuri sndija për ktë person
papritur bota duket e bukur
tek e lëshon veten dhe e bën...

Bar në llullën me verë
më e kuqe se gjaku im që vlon
ndërsa ajo më thotë _trupi jot është i ngrohtë_

Instinkti është zgjuar
_ndiq tatonë flutur mbi kurrizin e saj_  thotë
me buzëqeshjen e ëmbël ajo në shtrat më ftonë.

Kryqi është përballë në mur
_në emër të Barit, Vajzës, dhe Shtratit_ i thomë
sikur mbi Jezus, ajo në shtratne saj më kryqëzon.

9 Shtator, 2003

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Mëndjemjegull*

Dielli saj
valët e lumit ndrin
tek noton mbi mua sikur delfin.

Mbyll sytë
ftyra e saj qëndron
ajo në të majtë pushon.

Çaste sikur nga një film
buzëqeshje të saj në kët vënd,
mra në mëndje ti këndoj një këngë:

_Enjoy the Silence._

9 shtator, 2003

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Dritë Shpirtërore*

Po dua
të bëj shaka
mbi problemet e mija më të fshehta.

Mëzitem shpejt
kur jam vetëm
dhe jam prap unë që në vetmí ndihem i mbrojtur.

E kam vështirë
të përqëndrohem
kur i vetëm rri.

Qëkur i vogël,
frikë dhe ankth
ndjeja po të isha në mes me shumë njerëz.

Dhe unë
që edhe nga shtëpia hikën
vetëm tek ajo të rri...

Por... po pastaj?
Sikur çdo fjalë që e merr era
tash edhe çfarë mbaj të fshehtë me buzëqeshje dua ta lë.

Të fshehtat 
që çdokush fsheh
janë frika prej vetes
frika për të qënë në qëndër të vëmëndjes
sikur ndrojtja ime
duket si mur që më rrethon
dhe pastaj?

Po buzëqesh
duke bërë shaka me të tjerët
në lidhje me veten time.

Në fund të fundit
pse jo,
kështu natyra më krijoj.

11 shtator, 2003

----------


## drini_në_TR

*E fshehta e botës-Qetësia*

Nëpër pallatet e qytetit
fiken dritat në agim
njërzit janë të zënë me punë
kur dielli mbi ne rri.

Ndërsa dielli perëndon
makinat në freeway kalojnë
disa zogj shkojnë me erën
dritat nëpër shpia të ndizen fillojnë.

Dhe e gjithë e fshehta e kësaj bote
fshihet e shpërndarë nëpër shtëpiat
ku njërzit ndjejnë se jetojnë
në qytetin e ëngjujve banorët i thonë.

Kam dy drita në dhomë
ca të fshehta më shumë
ndaj kësaj bote
...dhe shpresoj
qetësinë e botës të gjej
tek e di se ku e fshehur rri.

Sikur spiderman të isha
ose superman më mirë
do shkoja shpi-më-shpi
...dhe do tdoja
të kërkoja pak qetësí
dhe e di se lloj-lloj do gjeja.

Nëse i ftuar shkoj
nëse i mirëpritur
veten e prezantoj
...dhe do buzëqeshja
sikur ta ndjeja veten në shtëpitë
e të gjithë qytetit
me qetësí do isha i bekuar tani.

Qetësia
vjen kur e zbluon
tek shikon gjethet e vjeshtës
të lëshohen mbi trutuar
natës kur në rrugë kalon
duke menduar për gjërat që mëndjen zënë
ndriçuesi rrugës 
gjysmën e trupit të rreh
ndërsa me gjysmën tjetër
ajrin që frymerr ndjen...

Dhe s'mbaron kurrë.

12 Shtator, 2003

----------


## shigjeta

> Mëndjemjegull
> 
> Dielli saj
> valët e lumit ndrin
> tek noton mbi mua sikur delfin.
> 
> Mbyll sytë
> ftyra e saj qëndron
> ajo në të majtë pushon.
> ...


Shume e bukur Drini...

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Shigjeta* të falemnderit shumë  :buzeqeshje:  E kisha nevoj për dikë të më thoshe diçka... e ke parasysh, po dukesh tema si monolog, lol. Nejse  :buzeqeshje: , më pëlqen shumë edhe mua, nuk e di pse. Ishin thjeshtë mendime që më vinin ndërmënd orët e vona të natës... në shtrat pasí i lodhur... e dija se desha t'i shkruaja, dhe ndaj u sforcova t'i mbaja mënd për ditën e nesërme që t'i regjistroja me fjalë. Më kanë ngelur shumë në mëndje, s'di pse. 

E di se çfarë është "Enjoy the Silence"? Është një këngë e Depeche Mode. Po e dëgjove, dhe sidomos fjalët e këngës, do ta kuptosh edhe më shumë vargun. _I did sing it to her..._




> _Enjoy the Silence_
> 
> Words like violence
> Break the silence
> Come crashing in
> Into my little world
> 
> Painful to me
> Pierce right through me
> ...


 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Betoju Pasojës*

Më kërkó vetvete
e di
në dorë e kam
të shkoj diku e tbëj qjef.

Tregomë çfarë mbet
mos besó thjesht besimin
se nëse diç beson
jo gjithçka do jetë në rregull.

Parasysh e ke
edhe ndërtesat shkërrmoqen
edhe qytetërimet zhduken
sikur një njerí që në shënjtor beson.

Më tregó çfarë mbet
pasojë
hapu vetvete
shikoje
betoju
shijoje
pasi vepron.

Shikoja njërzve pasojat
shifi të tuat
krahasoji me mëndjen që planifikon
ti e di se për çfarë them.

Ta tregon vetë
në këtë çast çfarë bën
pasoja është e vetmja
që në ty mbet.

12 Shtator, 2003

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Ndjenja që më Udhëzojnë*

Vajzën,
pasi gjej vetveten
gjej se kush më do.

Çoroditje,
mjegullash mbi vete
çbëj ndjej si rrjedhoj.

Zëra,
brënda meje
një sigurí më tregojnë.

Pagjuhë
pafjalë
ndjej nën mjegull
vjen përtej errësirës
më tregon drejtimin
e një udhëtimi të mistershëm.

Mbi dy këmbë
duke ecur
gjërat puthiten
tek se di se ku shkoj.

I udhërrëfyer
prej mbetjeve
të të vetmeve
që në zemër qëndrojnë.

...dhe të falem rrjedhoj.

14 shtator, 2003

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Kur ndjek Rrjedhojën*

Sikur një marinar
duke mbijetuar në anijen e vetmuar
nën vetëtimash shiu të rrëmbyer
me re mjegulle që pengojnë
farin që ndrin në largësí shoh
kur i kapur fort ndjej rrjedhojën.

Është tek hija ime
kur e shoh sesí më ndjek
e shoh të bjerë
mbi dhé
akoma më i sigurt vetveten ndjej
kur shoh rrjedhojën.

Mendime djallëzore
më formohen në mëndje
dhe vë veshin mbi tavolinë
ti dëgjoj them
mi çporr të gjitha
kur rrjedhoja më kallzon.

Sikur simfonia
e harqeve më tëmbla
mendoja se gjithçka merrte fund
se skish më të idhur se kaq
por afër meje është një perde
pasí takoj rrjedhojën, i ëmbëlsuar ndjehem. 

Më thotë të kaloj mbi zjarr
eja më fton
sdo ketë më tym për ty
më premton
diçka përtej natyrës
më ndiq më thotë kjo rrjedhoj.

Sdi të them
mbí të dua edhe të flé
më bën edhe të buzqesh
shtatin drejtë ma ngreh
mushkritë mi zgjeron,
sikur vjen prej Zotit kur ndjek rrjedhojën.

Mos! më thotë
mos e bëj këtë mund
më përqafon
vetveten më pranë ndjej
ma shuan zjarrin tek fortë e shtrëngoj
unë veç falemnderit desha ti them.

Rrjedhoj sikur një vajzë që kërkoj...

16 Shtator, 2003

----------


## Dita

Drini,

frymezimi me emrin Vajze te ka permbledhur ne vargje shume te bukur. Urime e mos kujto se e ke monolog kete teme. 

Shigjeta,

ke bere zgjedhje te bukur per 



Mëndjemjegull

Dielli saj
valët e lumit ndrin
tek noton mbi mua sikur delfin.

Mbyll sytë
ftyra e saj qëndron
ajo në të majtë pushon.

Çaste sikur nga një film
buzëqeshje të saj në kët vënd,
mra në mëndje ti këndoj një këngë:

Enjoy the Silence.

----------

